# Two/more and still use?



## Silver (10/2/19)

*What devices do you have two/more of and still use?*

Usually this is a sign of something you really like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

The only thing I have more than one of and use them all are my Reo Grands.
I have four of them. Two are for MTL Tobaccoes with RM2 on top , one has the OL16 and the other the Nuppin for restricted lung vaping.

I do have a spare Subtank Mini and a spare Lemo1 in case my main workhorse of these has troubles. But so far the first one has lasted years for both so I havent needed to use them.

I thought I would have more duplicates but I don't. Not sure why though. Maybe I prefer to look out for something different and try find something better. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/2/19)

2 x Therion DNA 166
2 x Noisy v2
3 x Therion DNA 75c BF
2 x Paranormal DNA 250C
2 x Dvarw DL
4 x Apocalypse RDA
2 x Nitecore d4 chargers 
1 x wallet (sadly)

I think that's about it for now. There was more in terms of double setups, but I've started cutting down alot and clearing stuff out.

This duplication thing becomes a wallet problem, but when you like something, you like it I guess.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/19)

Solar Storm X 5
Skyline X 3
Dvarw DL X 11
Dani's - Mini x 2, 21700 x 1, Number 6 x 1, Dani 25 x 1
Droids x 2
Siam Tips X Gazillion
REO's x 6
Vapor Giant RTA's x 4
Hussar RTA's x 3
Billet Box's X 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

Thanks guys

Amazing. 

Am interested in the duplicates that you still using regularly today!


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

Rob , only 2 BBs left!!!
What happened to the others? Did you sell them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/2/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Am interested in the duplicates that you still using regularly today!



I pretty much use everything listed there almost daily/ in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/19)

Silver said:


> Rob , only 2 BBs left!!!
> What happened to the others? Did you sell them?



Yip... my mates forced me to sell them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/2/19)

I have 2 Reo Grands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (10/2/19)

2x Narca's
2x Narba's
2x Narda's
2x Pulsar's
(Daily use of course!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/2/19)

All eLeaf:

3 iJust 3s
2 Pico 25s
2 Pico 75s
2 Pico 75 Resins

I hadn't used the Picos for a while but they're back in rotation now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/2/19)

1 gbox with goon 1.5
1 therion DNA 250C with Dwarv DL
1 OBS bat with zeus dual 
1 tesla wye with siren
1 dovpo with drop 
1 Hcigar aurira with dead rabbit

all on daily rotation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/2/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> 1 gbox with goon 1.5
> 1 therion DNA 250C with Dwarv DL
> 1 OBS bat with zeus dual
> 1 tesla wye with siren
> ...



@Faiyaz Cheulkar The following is what this thread is all about 



Silver said:


> *What devices do you have two/more of and still use?*
> 
> Usually this is a sign of something you really like.


----------



## Neal (10/2/19)

3 humble pico 75. Still great devices, have never given me a problem.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/19)

Reos with OL16s
Pulse 80Ws with Galaxies 
Picos with Dvarws MTL
BBs with Exocets

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/19)

2 Reo Grand SL’s.
2 Lost Vape Therions, 75 & 166
2 lost Vape Furyans
2 Pico 75w
2 Pico Squeeze
3 SXK Billet Boxes

Not all of them every day, but most of them per week. And @Neal , I have a Pico 25 as well, best mod ever. Wouldn’t mind some more of them but budget is gone for the year.

Variety of Rda’s and Rta’s, some clones and some originals. Love all of them but have my favorites. Most of them are doubles, with a couple of singles here and there.
Rta’s
6 Skyclones
2 K5 clones
3 Hussar clones
2 OBS Nano Engines
2 Siren 2 2ml
1 Siren 2 4ml
1 Fumytech Rose
2 Serpent Mini’s
2 Avo 24’s Rdta’s
2 Gasmods Nixon Rdta’s
2 Dwarf mtl’s clones
RDA’s
2 Ammit mtl's
2 OL 16’s 1 original, 1clone

And about 6 Hands tips as well, they are works of art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/2/19)

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar The following is what this thread is all about


Lol, Just read it again now .... I guess I have two of nothing ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500 (11/2/19)

Also a Pico fan at 3 units with the Pico X on the way

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (11/2/19)

1 x Pico 21700
1 x Pico Squeeze 2
1 x Asvape Gabriel on the back burner as a spare mod.

Officially now a fan of Pico mods...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/2/19)

at work 80w puls with dead rabid at home is my ohm boy with drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (11/2/19)

Interesting thread. Very little point to this post except I have just noticed my post count is 666 and would rather move on... Feel free to ignore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (11/2/19)

Reos, Grand's, P67's, Mini's and Woodville's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (12/2/19)

Silver said:


> *What devices do you have two/more of and still use? *






The white Pico on the left tends to be a 'spare'

I need to get two more bubble glass tanks.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (12/2/19)

DaveH said:


> View attachment 158154
> 
> 
> The white Pico on the left tends to be a 'spare'
> ...


Where do you get the bubble glass from? Couldnt find Cleito 22mm gkass when I looked. 

Does something else fit?


----------



## Lingogrey (12/2/19)

ShamZ said:


> Where do you get the bubble glass from? Couldnt find Cleito 22mm gkass when I looked.
> 
> Does something else fit?


@ShamZ - The Cleito bubble glass is available from the Vape Guy: https://vapeguy.co.za/aspire-cleito-5ml-bubble-glass?search=cleito

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------

